# Erotic films for couples (not pure porn)



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is a poster here who would like to get his wife to be more adventurous sexually. My understanding is that she was a virgin when they got married and knows little about sex. 

So I suggested to him that he introduce some erotic type films that they can watch as a couple. This way she can learn more about sex. He’s like her to be more of a seductress, naughtier, etc.

I’m not talking about outright hardcore porn here. The husband had porn issues so he does not need more porn. He would just like it hotter in the bedroom.

Now I did a google search on erotic films, and well I got a lot of links that I cannot open with my kids in the room. My kids are in their 20’s but the last thing they need is to see mom opening up those links. So I thought that perhaps all you good TAM posters could suggest some good movies that this couple could enjoy.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Women respond better to erotic stories than they do to visual eroticism. It's that over developed language center in our brain. If she's a reader, she would do better with erotic stories at literotica.

But if she had a conservative religious upbringing, literotica might be too much for her.

Send him to Christian nympho where they teach the joys of uninhibited married sex to women who got the message that virginity equals prudery and now have trouble unlearning that message.

Can't post links to these places or the mods will delete the post.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

If he has had porn issues, I would avoid these types of movies. It can trigger it once again. I won't watch anything at all that is erotic or suggestive for that very reason. Not only for that but for me, it is considered a sin.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Great site!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know if this is along the lines you are talking about:

Threesome (1994) - IMDb

But I clearly remember watching this with my then-gf (who was not all that sexually adventurous, either), and she totally jumped me after it was over.

Not a bad movie, either, if I recall. Not porn, was released in theaters and has an R rating. Just a lot of sexual tension, which is the basic premise of the movie.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I remember being turned on by "Love and Other Drugs". As a guy it is pretty tough to come up with good recommendations because we are so visual. I remember Anne Hathaway in that movie but don't remember any details of the love scenes. Women would probably be turned on more by the content of the plot within the love scenes whereas guys are turned on by nudity.


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

I've asked a similar question and received good advice. You can check the old thread here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/144081-suggestion-about-movie-improve-sexual-desires.html

There are some titles my wife likes such as Secretary, Before Sunrise, Amour & turbulences, A muse...

Romantic and soft scenes seems does the trick.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

the original 1974 Emmanuelle movie, with silvia kristel, may be the most erotic movie ever made.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There is a poster here who would like to get his wife to be more adventurous sexually. My understanding is that she was a virgin when they got married and knows little about sex.
> 
> So I suggested to him that he introduce some erotic type films that they can watch as a couple. This way she can learn more about sex. He’s like her to be more of a seductress, naughtier, etc.
> 
> ...


I think this is an EXCELLENT IDEA!

Erotic porn that's not hardcore pound it sex. 

I would like to see some erotic porn that's put together as a movie with descent acting.

It should get the blood and juices moving and the imagination stirred on repressed people, plus you do it together. It's great to bond at different activities together.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

*MY erotic films recommendation *



Red Shoe Diaries 


Emmanuelle film/series


Bliss series


THE LOVER film


LIKE WATER FOR CHOCOLATE film


LAST TANGO IN PARIS film *classic* 


Eyes Wide Shut film


*9 Songs film nc-17 film with unstimulated sex *



Another honorable mention would be the Real Sex documentary's with explores human sexuality peeking into the diversity of sexual activities.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I second the film _Like Water for Chocolate._


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe 9 1/2 weeks?


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Women respond better to erotic stories than they do to visual eroticism. It's that over developed language center in our brain. If she's a reader, she would do better with erotic stories at literotica.
> 
> But if she had a conservative religious upbringing, literotica might be too much for her.
> 
> ...


Uninhibited married sex to women who got the message that virginity equals prudery and now have trouble unlearning that message.

This x1000000000. It's not just religion either. It's parents not wanting their kids to have sex too young, because they want to see their children as totally innocent. On top of that, they do not want their child to make a mistake and have a baby too young because they understand the importance of finishing school (college), and it's extremely hard to finish with a young child. The government legally calling illegitimate kids bastards and teaching abstinence in schools (not a bad thing), and yes of course, religion. All of the above disappear when you are married. Kids, sex, and everything else that was once taboo and forbidden are totally okay. It should be like waking up and making yourself a morning coffee to start your day. Your spouse is happy, you have connected, and you both can move on with your day knowing you've spent time together. Intimacy, sex, and everything else that we are scorned for growing up, is totally acceptable. Unfortunately, treating sex as if it's the biggest violation of your youth carries over into adulthood for some people, which makes sex seem extra "important" when compared to other positive things in a marriage. Sex will be used as punishment, or spouses will say having sex makes them feel used and like a piece of meat. Why do they have such a negative outlook on sex? How we are taught as kids and teenagers.

Anyway, good suggestion Anon. Not trying to derail. I do not know any exotic movies that really aren't porn, but anything after 12 on Cinemax was my NC17 fix.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha, my first thought was Like Water, For Chocolate too! It's also one of my favorite books.

Secretary with James Spader is good too.


----------

